# être (un) mordu de



## bartosz

Pourriez-vous me donner de synonyme de "*être mordu*(e)?" Ou bien aussi expliquez son sens en francais?


----------



## the lady in blue

J'imagine que tu veux dire "être passionné"
Peux-tu donner le contexte ?


----------



## frenchaudrey

Si l'expression est "être mordu(e)" de quelque chose", cela veut dire être fan de quelque chose, aimer quelque chose


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Est-ce qye c'est une expression vous utilisez souvent?(être mordu(e) de qqch) si je la dis à les natifs qui on ne se connait pas bien, ça ne sonne pas bizarre? qu'en-pensez vous?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Grop

C'est une expression plus familière que de dire qu'on _est passionné(e) de_ quelque chose, mais elle est assez commune.


----------



## ravachol

Elle est répandue, tout le monde la comprendra! (moi, je suis un mordu de traductions  )


----------



## tilt

On peut être mordu de quelqu'un aussi, quand on est amoureux.


----------



## Brandon.

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on dit :

_Je suis mordu de la langue française, de la nature, des sports (j'en passe et des meilleures)
_
ou dira-t-on plutôt : _je suis un mordu de la nature, un mordu des sports, etc._

Je me suis toujours posé la question ! 

Je fais l'hypothèse que les deux se disent, mais j'ai un doute.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Chimel

Bonne question !

Personnellement, j'utilise l'article: "C'est un mordu de planche à voile". _Mordu _est alors un participe passé à valeur de nom commun, comme _un cinglé_.
Sans l'article, il faudrait aussi changer le pronom parce qu'on a alors la structure verbale ê_tre mordu de:_ "*Il* est mordu de planche à voile". Cela me paraît moins courant, mais d'autres seront peut-être d'un avis différent.

Notez aussi que, s'il n'y a pas d'adjectif qualifiant le nom, on dira "mordu de", sans article: "être mordu de nature", pas "de la nature".


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Est-ce que après "être mordu de" on peut employer "un infinitif" aussi ou c'est seulement "un nom" qu'il faut employer?

par exemple, pourrait-on dire: Je suis mordu de _regarder_ les films comiques.

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point aussi


----------



## lamy08

Chaton.marchande said:


> Est-ce que après "être mordu de" on peut employer "un infinitif"  aussi ou c'est seulement "un nom"  qu'il faut employer?
> par exemple, pourrait-on dire: Je suis mordu de _regarder_ les films comique.


----------



## Gemmenita

bartosz said:


> Pourriez-vous me donner de synonyme de "*être mordu*(e)?" Ou bien aussi expliquez son sens en francais?



Synonymes:

Je suis mordu(e) de...= Je suis fou(folle) de....= Je raffole de...


----------



## KennyHun

Chimel said:


> Notez aussi que, s'il n'y a pas d'adjectif qualifiant le nom, on dira "mordu de", sans article: "être mordu de nature", pas "de la nature".


Pourtant, on trouve sur wiktionnaire l'exemple suivant :

_C’est un *mordu* de la pétanque._
Serait-ce faux ?
Y a-t-il une distinction entre l'adjectif qui s'utilise avec un indéfini (Encore de wiktionnaire :

_Il est *mordu* de football.)_
Et le nom où, en tout cas dans cet exemple, on utilise la forme définie : mordu de *la *pétanque ?


----------



## Chimel

KennyHun said:


> Pourtant, on trouve sur wiktionnaire l'exemple suivant :
> 
> _C’est un *mordu* de la pétanque._
> Serait-ce faux?


Non, ce n'est pas faux, c'est même ce que je dirais.

Pourquoi _un_ _mordu de la pétanque_ et _un mordu de football_? Eh bien, a priori, je n'en sais rien ! Je n'ai pas le temps de faire des recherches pour l'instant, mais je vais y réfléchir. Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication?


----------



## Gemmenita

Chimel said:


> (...)Pourquoi _un_ _mordu de la pétanque_ et _un mordu de football_?(...)



Bonjour Chimel,

Mais dans l'exemple de Kenny, ce n'est pas '*un* mordu de football', c'est tout simplement : mordu de football (suivant 'Il est')

Alors, pourrait-on conclure qu'au cas où on _doit_ utiliser les articles indéfinis (un, une, des) avant le mot 'mordu', on _peut_ - je ne sais pas si _on doit_ !* - utiliser un article défini devant le nom qui suit 'un mordu de' et au cas où on_ ne peut pas_ utiliser d'articles indéfinis avant le mot 'mordu', il ne faut pas employer d'article défini devant le nom qui suit 'mordu de' ?

Comme les deux cas de Kenny:

_C’est *un* mordu *de la* pétanque._

_Il est un mordu *de* football._

N'est-ce pas ?


*ps. Mais puisque tu viens de dire :'Non, ce n'est pas faux, c'est même ce que je dirais.', je crois qu'_on doit_ !


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien peur que non ; cela n'a rien à voir avec l'article indéfini. Je ne mettrais d'ailleurs quant à moi aucun article dans tous les cas.

_C'est un mordu de (la) pétanque_.
_Il est (un) mordu de (la) pétanque._


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Maître Capello,

Et Merci beaucoup ! Mais...

Tu ne mettrais *aucun* article dans tous les cas ??? Alors pourquoi tu as mis les articles entre parenthèses ? Cela veut dire que c'est possible (facultatif) d'employer l'article dans tous les cas ?

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne mettrais personnellement pas d'article défini, mais on a le choix.
[…]


----------



## KennyHun

Mais lorsqu'on a une construction où l'article est inévitable (mordu est pris comme nom), mettrais-tu ou non l'article ? (Tu as dit préférer omettre les deux articles, mais là l'un est forcément maintenu.)

P.ex. Les mordus de (la) pétanque disent que...


----------



## agnelo

Le fait que "mordus" soit employé comme nom n'implique en rien qu'il faille mettre l'article défini devant "pétanque". Ce n'est pas lié.

On met l'article défini lorsqu'on fait référence à une activité en particulier ; on n'en met pas lorsqu'on parle du sport, de la discipline considérée d'une manière générale.

Les mordus de pétanque disent que c'est un sport à part entière.
Les mordus de la pétanque en maillot de bain et en tongs sur la place du village ne refusent pas un petit verre de pastis.

C'est juste mon sentiment.

À noter, pour répondre à une question portant sur les synonymes posée plus haut dans ce fil, que l'équivalent de "mordu" dans un langage plus recherché est l'adjectif "féru" :

Je suis mordu de pétanque et féru de littérature.

On pourrait aussi parler des "amateurs" de pétanque et des "adeptes" de la pétanque en maillot de bain (ici l'article défini me paraît nécessaire).


----------

